

Ask HN: A good tutorial for C#/.Net? - globulus

At work, our main legacy app is written in C#/.Net - so far, my main experience has been working in Ruby/Java. Working in .Net has been good so far but I haven't been able to find a book/tutorial that tied a lot of "essential concepts" together really well. E.g. how does the Global Assembly Cache (GAC) tie into your application, things of that nature.<p>Any recommendations?
======
nreece
C# Programming Fundamentals: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/vcsharp/aa336804.aspx>

Developers School For Learning C#:
<http://www.programmersheaven.com/2/Les_CSharp_1_p1>

------
mahmud
Charles Petzold has a nice free book on .NET:

<http://charlespetzold.com/dotnet/index.html>

------
terrellm
<http://www.LearnVisualStudio.net> has some great videos along with sample
code.

